# State College Pa



## macko420 (Apr 27, 2008)

We are going to a conference at PSU this summer.  I don't suppose there are any TS's near State College?  I haven't been able to find any with II.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm not sure where State College is. Here's a map of RCI's Pennsylvania resorts.

http://www.rci.com/RCI/RCIW/RCIW_in...sortCode&client=RCI&showMap=true&showMap=true

HTH!


----------



## bltfam (Apr 28, 2008)

There arent any Time shares in the State college area there are however many hotels that have  larger room accommodations My husband did business there years ago when our kids were small and there were times we would go with him we stayed at a few different places I do recall staying at the Auto port I just remember this one because it had a nice restaurant and it was a suite it was nice when we were there


----------



## Luanne (Apr 28, 2008)

No timeshares in the area.  My younger dd attends a boarding high school not far from State College so we're there quite a bit.  The place we usually stay is the Hampton Inns & Suites Williamsburg Square.  Good location (for us), new and clean.  We've also stayed at the Carnegie Inn, which is a B&B.


----------



## macko420 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info!  I didn't think there were any.  Some of the hotels are really very nice though!


----------



## gnipgnop (Apr 29, 2008)

We own at Silverwoods @ treasure Lake and I don't think that is too far from State College.  Rt. 80 is right at the resort and St. College would be maybe an hour or so away.  Silverwoods is RCI#2075.  Hope this helps!


----------



## runlikeanantelope (Apr 29, 2008)

*We Are Penn State.....*

.....but we have no timeshares here.  Not sure where you are coming from, but State College is a great town.  I'm an alumnus of Penn State and after 10 years came back to State College to work for the University.  

If you want to stay downtown, The Atherton Hotel is a very nice place, and walking distance to everything:

http://www.athertonhotel.net/

The Days Inn Downtown is a prime location, but don't know if the rooms are nice or not:

http://www.daysinn.com/DaysInn/control/Booking/property_info?propertyId=05685&brandInfo=DI

If you don't mind driving (and by driving I mean 4 miles), I second the option to stay at Williamsburg Square.  Also look into the Penn Stater or the Nittany Lion Inn which are both on campus.


Silverwoods at Treasure Lake is a great place, but 1 hour 15 minutes from State College (my inlaws live up there).  

If you have any questions about State College, PM me and I can tell you some good places to eat and places to go.


----------

